# Sistemas Trifasicos



## malcolmax09 (May 22, 2011)

antes que nada, me quiero disculpar por postear nuevamente este tema, ya que movieron el que tenia hecho al grupo de moderacion por "falta de investigacion previa". favor leer el documento antes de tomar alguna accion.

disculpen a la vez, si parece q fuera una tarea de escuela, ya q no lo es, solo estoy tratando de conseguir informacion, ya q no he podido encontrar en otros lugares.
y claro q tengo investigacion previa, solo q tengo varias preguntas sin resolver.

en el foro anterior, quede un poco confundido cuando me dijeron que no conocian aparatos que funcionaran con 120 o 240, entonces fui a revisar la caja de breakers de mi casa. para instalaciones domesticas, como en mi casa, solo hay 2 barras y el neutro. las medi: entre fase y neutro hay 120V; entre fase y fase hay 240V. recuerdo haber leido en un sitio de internet ( http://science.howstuffworks.com/env...rgy/power9.htm , el sitio esta en ingles) que para instalaciones domesticas llegan 2 fases a 120V, pero que estaban desfasadas 180°, podiendo realizar asi los 240V. sin embargo, no entiendo COMO se realiza este desfase (si es en el transformador, o. . .?? ) y que 2 fases voy a elegir de las 3 q vienen.
tampoco entiendo (ya que he estado en varias subestaciones electricas de empresas los ultimos dias) de donde salen los 240V si la gran mayoria de paneles [de breakers] son trifasicos. entiendo el desfase de 180° en casos domesticos (no entiendo como funciona, pero si entiendo el porque), pero en casos de empresas o industrias, que en su gran mayoria trabajan en trifasico, como pueden tener (si es que a un caso se hace) un desfase de 180° para 3 fases??

quisiera aclarar un poco mas las preguntas que hice...

entiendo mas o menos el "camino" desde donde se genera la energia hasta que llega a nuestras casas/empresas. si estoy equivocado, por favor dejenmelo saber.

*se produce la energia mediante un generador, ya sea hidraulico, termico, etc. mediante el cual sale una corriente trifasica, o pueden ser 3 generadores desfasados para alcanzar esta corriente trifasica.
*del generador, o serie de generadores, la corriente pasa a un transformador, donde se eleva el voltaje para reducir las perdidas en los cables que transportaran la energia a nuestos hogares/empresas. *en que configuracion se conecta el transformador tanto en la parte del generador como de la red de distribucion?*
*ya estando en la casa/empresa, hay otro transformador que baja el voltaje a los niveles necesarios. *en que configuarion se conecta este transformador tanto en la parte de red de distribucion como la parte que va a nuestras casas/empresas?*
*estando en redes domesticas, a cada casa llegan 2 fases de 120V desfasadas a 180°. *como se realiza este desfase, si en el sistema trifasico hay un desfase de 120° por linea??*

nuevamente, disculpen si con todas estas preguntas pareciera que quiero responder una tarea de escuela, pero no es asi. he hablado con tecnicos, he leido libros, he visitado subestaciones, pero no logro encontrar respuesta a estas inquietudes. todos hablan de las 4 configuraciones en que se pueden conectar los transformadores trifasicos, pero nadie me da una respuesta concreta a estas preguntas.

gracias por su colaboracion y paciencia...


----------



## pandacba (May 22, 2011)

Creeo que te van a borrar todo de nuevo, porque eso, esta en un montón de partes, desde internet, en las biblotecas públicas, en las bibliotescas de las universidades, libros en las librerias................

NO has buscado adecuadamente, solo te dire un par de cosas la red de distribución domiciliaria ya sea a110V o 220 es de tres fases más un neutro, de eso solo se desprende que la única forma que podria estar conectado el generador es en estrella los 

la red se distribuye como dije en tres fases más un neutro y a la casa si la tensión es monofásica de donde sacas vos que son dos fases? nunca oiste la palbra neutro? si entraran dos fases a tu casa tendrias tensión bifásica de 220V pero tenes 110, porque estas tomando un neutro y una fase

El resto deducilo, el resto buscalo donde te dije


----------



## malcolmax09 (May 22, 2011)

ok, solo mira esto...

asumamos que lo que llega a las casas es 110V fase-neutro (obviamente en estrella)
la formula para encontrar el voltaje de fase a fase seria 110*raiz(3) = 190V
entonces, como puedo yo de fase a fase tener 220V??


----------



## jab1 (May 22, 2011)

Coincido con Pandacba, ademas el desfasaje es de 120º no 180º como pusiste, por composición vectorial de las tensiones se observa que la tensión de fase (para una red de 220) es: 380V = 31/2 x 220 V = 1,73 x 220V.
Hace las cuentas para tu tension.


----------



## malcolmax09 (May 22, 2011)

ok, lo de 220/380V esta muy bien. 

lo que no entiendo es como en las instalaciones domesticas, por lo menos de mi pais, son de 120/240V

quiero aclarar q si entiendo los sistemas trifasicos, conozco sus formulas, las conexiones delta y estrella, se que el desfase es de 120° y porque. conozco las configuraciones de conexion de los transformadores (Y-Y, Y-A, A-Y, A-A) y para que son usados.

lo del desfase de 180° lo encontre en esta pagina http://science.howstuffworks.com/environmental/energy/power9.htm 

lo del sistema de transmision (desde la planta generadora), la verdad, me he fijado varias veces, y he visto ya sea 4 o 3 cables (tmbn esta el de proteccion para rayos, pero ese se supone q solo sea proteccion, no neutro ni nada por el estilo), entonces no puedo asumir que se esta transmitiendo la energia ya sea en delta o en estrella. ademas, ya sea con un transformador A-Y o Y-Y puedo conseguir la configuracion en estrella que se ocupa, si es que asi es como llega a las casas. por eso hice las preguntas al inicio, me gustaria reiterarlas:

como se consigue 120/240V en redes domesticas
configuracion del transformador (generador de la planta electrica - red de distribucion)
configuracion del transformador (red de distribucion - casa/empresa/etc)

entiendo que las configuraciones de los transformadores pueden ser varias, especialmente en empresas o industrias ya que las ocupan para aplicaciones especiales entre otras cosas. mejor digamos en que configuracion (Y o A) llega la energia a las casas


----------



## Juan Jose (May 22, 2011)

malcolmax09 dijo:


> ok, lo de 220/380V esta muy bien.
> 
> lo que no entiendo es como en las instalaciones domesticas, por lo menos de mi pais, son de 120/240V
> 
> ...


 
Fijate que los 180 grados no es entre fases sino entre los dos devanados de secundario porque ese trafo es de 7200 / 120 + 120 v. Entre los 120 volts tenes 180 grados de defasaje como en cualquier trafo con dos devanados secaundarios.

La distribución eléctrica de cada país no es igual. En algunos se utiliza CA y en otros CC, en algunos neutro a tierra y en otros neutro y tierra separados, en algunos 50 Hz y en otros 60 Hz. etc. etc. etc...

http://www.pagaelpato.com/tecno/electricidad.htm


Esto lo puedes conseguir de muchas de combinaciones: primario depende de la tensioin de entrada y del tipo de distribucion (generalmente en triàngulo) y secundario generalmente en estrella ya que el centro es el neutro de las instalaciones domiciliarias. 

http://cde05.etse.urv.es/pub/pdf/624pub.pdf



saludos

Juan josé.


----------



## betodj (May 22, 2011)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Fijate que los 180 grados no es entre fases sino entre los dos devanados de secundario porque ese trafo es de 7200 / 120 + 120 v. Entre los 120 volts tenes 180 grados de defasaje como en cualquier trafo con dos devanados secaundarios.



OK...(trafo con derivacion o referencia  central)


----------



## malcolmax09 (May 22, 2011)

osea que el transformador solo agarra una fase y de ahi lo transforma en 2 de 120V?? :O!!! ya he visto esto, pero en transformadores de radios y otras cosas pequeñas, y entiendo como funciona. tratare de buscar la configuración de estos transformadores, para tener los datos mas detallados.

gracias tmbn por la aclaracion de la red de distribucion (delta) y de hogares (estrella)

muchas gracias 

soy de Honduras, por cierto...


----------



## SKYFALL (May 22, 2011)

Juan Jose dijo:


> La distribución eléctrica de cada país no es igual. En algunos se utiliza CA y en otros CC, en algunos neutro a tierra y en otros neutro y tierra separados, en algunos 50 Hz y en otros 60 Hz. etc. etc. etc..



Perdona Juan Jose pero en cualquier tomacorriente disponible en cualquier parte del mundo a nivel domiciliario simpre vas a encontrar CA, las generadoras de energia no entregan corriente continua en ''agunos paises''


----------



## malcolmax09 (May 22, 2011)

acabo de encontrar que un transformador puede tener un neutro en delta, utilizando un trafo con derivacion o referencia central, como dijo el compañero betodj. sin embargo, solo se puede utilizar en el secundario. de ahi se obtienen voltajes iguales a VL/2, obviamente. no se que tanto tenga q ver con el tema, pero me parecio muy interesante encontrar como se conectaba un sistema trifasico en delta al neutro, ya que lo habia escuchado, pero nunca lo habia entendido hasta hoy. para los interesados, el libro se llama transformadores de distribución teoría, cálculo, construcción y pruebas de pedro avelino pérez (segunda edicion) . el dato especifico esta en la seccion 3.6, pagina 81


----------



## Juan Jose (May 22, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:


> Perdona Juan Jose pero en cualquier tomacorriente disponible en cualquier parte del mundo a nivel domiciliario simpre vas a encontrar CA, las generadoras de energia no entregan corriente continua en ''agunos paises''


 
Deacuedo. Me referia en si a un pequeño porcentaje de paises que utilizan la correinte continua en sus lineas de alta tensión y en el sistema de transporte. 

Brasil, por ejemplo, utiliza corriente continua para transportar su energia que por supuesto genera en alterna!. Es que la CC tiene algunos veneficios sobre la CA en materia de transporte de grandes volumenes de energia a largas distancias. Y por otro lado, como debes re convertirla en CA como tu dices, los enchufes entregan CA puedes elegir la frecuencia con la que haras tu conversión, incluso puedes tener distintas regiones del pais con diferenctes frecuencias. 
http://www.reinhausen.com/es/desktopdefault.aspx/tabid-994/1217_read-2964/

http://www.uma.es/investigadores/gr...mentos/tema8_transoprte_ener_elec_cc_HVDC.pdf

Saludos y muy interesante el tema., tiene para mucho si no se desvia del original. 
Juan José.


----------



## SKYFALL (May 22, 2011)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Deacuedo. Me referia en si a un pequeño porcentaje de paises que utilizan la correinte continua en sus lineas de alta tensión y en el sistema de transporte.
> 
> Brasil, por ejemplo, utiliza corriente continua para transportar su energia que por supuesto genera en alterna!. Es que la CC tiene algunos veneficios sobre la CA en materia de transporte de grandes volumenes de energia a largas distancias. Y por otro lado, como debes re convertirla en CA como tu dices, los enchufes entregan CA puedes elegir la frecuencia con la que haras tu conversión, incluso puedes tener distintas regiones del pais con diferenctes frecuencias.
> http://www.reinhausen.com/es/desktopdefault.aspx/tabid-994/1217_read-2964/
> ...



 sin nada que decir, yo soy tecnico electricista industrial y jamas habia oido hablar de transmision de energia cc en alta tension y en verdad cada vez mas me sorprende lo obsoleto que van quedando conceptos que uno creia irrefutables.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 23, 2011)

Hola

Miren por acá antes que lo borren
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/sistemas-trifasicos-56850/#post501350

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

